# Rockford 3Sixty.2



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

I just ordered one of these direct through fosgate. I haven't really heard a whole lot about this particular piece but it appears to have some really sweet features. Just figured I would see if anyone on here has used this piece and had any input on the performance of it. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

the reviews section is meant to be place where reviews are posted not ask questions about products....have your tried to search? I know there are a few comparing the RF to other DSPs out there 

here is one doing a quick search
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10383&highlight=360


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

im with ya azn..... silly newbs lol. 

yes, the search is your friend. the 3sixty.2 has been discussed quite a bit on this forum and many others.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10383


----------

